# Obsessing over recovery :/



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

I feel like im getting really close to this being over, but there are still some things I cant shake from my mind. One is that will it really feel like its over or is that something I shouldnt be looking for, will the thoughts stop coming, etc. Just obsessing about how good it can get still. My anxiety is so much more manageable, and when its low I feel the thoughts are 'probably' not true, but there is never that 'sure' feeling. They still come alot, and I know the goal isnt to get rid of the thoughts, but it would be nice if they came say just every now and then instead of everyday throughout the day. Im starting to feel like the old me, but not quite like my family's back. Is it reasonable to have the goal of feeling that way again? I guess part of me doesnt want to get my hopes up too high for recovery if it isnt going to be what I imagined. For the people that have gotten over solipsism how much better did it eventually get?


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Selig, im guessing its just going to be a slow process of feeling sure its not true than a sudden 'realization'. I know when im not thinking about it life is normal, so I worry ill always have the thought for the rest of my life to deal with. I understand having it every now and then, but im hoping to get to where one day I have it and realize I havent thought about it in a long time.


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

Hosscat said:


> I feel like im getting really close to this being over, but there are still some things I cant shake from my mind. One is that will it really feel like its over or is that something I shouldnt be looking for, will the thoughts stop coming, etc. Just obsessing about how good it can get still. My anxiety is so much more manageable, and when its low I feel the thoughts are 'probably' not true, but there is never that 'sure' feeling. They still come alot, and I know the goal isnt to get rid of the thoughts, but it would be nice if they came say just every now and then instead of everyday throughout the day. Im starting to feel like the old me, but not quite like my family's back. Is it reasonable to have the goal of feeling that way again? I guess part of me doesnt want to get my hopes up too high for recovery if it isnt going to be what I imagined. For the people that have gotten over solipsism how much better did it eventually get?


I am in your same shoes...thoughts come then fade then come again......im reaching the end of the rabbit hole...but the road is a little rocky lol


----------



## D.I (Jan 24, 2014)

I believe it is reasonable to have those type of feelings. I get them too, but I feel myself slowly starting to recover by studying myself a bit more carefully and knowing that it's 'me' behind all my movements and nobody else is controlling me. I notice lately from what has improve of me is my concentration a bit. I'm more able to longer hold my attention on something that I do as like before DP was coming every sec with nagging me and I would just pause in what I'm doing and get lost into the thoughts. I definitely think it's possible to full recovery to the point where you just won't bother to think about it anymore. But yeah, it's going to be a sloow process. Unfortunately. But the motivation should be that 'I'm going to get well and this will be all over soon, no matter how long it may take.'


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Im hoping eventually to get to the point where the thought only pops in occasionally, like say every few days or more. But I dont know if thats going to be possible for me since its been so constant for well over a year. I seem to worry and doubt over every aspect of getting better.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Feeling very depressed. Cant seem to stop focusing on how long this has been going on. Im afraid it means I will have these thoughts forever since its already been over a year. I honestly dont think I can take this for the rest of my life, surely I will eventually just forget? I know some people have these thoughts a very long time, but I dont know if they ever got better.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Your awareness > [Solipsism]
Your goal awareness > []

Do you get it? Do not bring these thoughts into your awareness. And if you do, try to divert your attention somewhere else until it dissolves from your awareness.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

It just seems like everything reminds me of it, everything makes me sad feeling. I dont feel so anxious anymore which is good but I feel so much sorrow being around people and trying to do happy things. It seems like the more you try to not think about it the more it comes.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I dealt with the same thing. You'll get over it eventually. You just need to find better things to occupy your time. Been there, done that. Just about getting over it too. It DOES become increasingly easier to cope with overtime until you don't really care about it as much. You just feel like you've suffered enough, and move on.


----------

